# The Brazoria County Cavalry



## Texas T

These are from the great group of people, The Brazoria County Cavalry that gave my son Charlie a welcome home that he won't forget.
http://www.brazoriacountycavalry.or...default,1&m3albumid=136&m3returnid=51&page=51

They are truly a great bunch of down home folks that believe in supporting our troops. They are truly blessed in their giving to remember and support out men and women that serve to make our country free. I will always thank the folks at The Brazoria County Cavalry that give so much in support and ask for nothing in return.

Thank you guys and gals

_"It is foolish and wrong to mourn the men who died. Rather we should thank God that such men lived."_ George S. Patton


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

Texas T, the man in this pic, I take it this is your Son with him, is my Dad. They are a great group of guys.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## RC's Mom

It was a pleasure, T.


----------



## Texas T

That picture was made up the road at their rally point. Here is a picture of my son.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

Texas T, sorry for posting the wrong pic. That is my Dad with your Son, one of the many American Heros. Thanks goes out to Charlie for doing what he has done.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## Texas T

No problem on the pic. Tell your dad Thanks again for me. I know you are proud for what your dad does and stands for.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

The Brazoria and Matagorda County Calvary are some OUTSTANDING FOLKS! I have worked with them for two years now in our tournament in Sargent supporting wounded Heroes. Total Respect for these guys!


----------



## RiverRat1962

*Awesome reunion.*

Welcome home Charlie! Thank you for your service. :flag: :cheers:


----------

